# What causes "dead" strings?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got a little problem.

Way too often on my builds I end up with a dead sounding string or strings. Always either high E, B or G, and only dead sounding when open. They ring just fine when fretted. 
By dead I mean no sustain. Not dead as in "plunk-plunk". The open string plays but sustain is maybe one second - it doesn't keep ringing. You can hear the life being sucked out of the note by something, but I can't find it.
Because these guitars/strings work just fine when playing a fretted note, I'm thinking I must have a problem with my nuts. Or maybe the way I file my nuts? Or the files I use? Or is it something I'm doing wrong with the string trees?
It can't be bad strings, can it? I use mainly Fender bullets.

Anybody have insight into this problem? I could sure use a little advise right about now.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm dunno, interested too. What came to mind though right at the moment is taking a file and opening the nut up a little on the fret side?


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Exactly right...The nut slot for that string is not cut to the right size...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> Hmm dunno, interested too. What came to mind though right at the moment is taking a file and opening the nut up a little on the fret side?





Lab123 said:


> Exactly right...The nut slot for that string is not cut to the right size...


Too small? The sides of the slot are muting the string?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

rickenbackers have no sustain either...they usually require a compressor to get any sustain out of them at all...i've owned a few...i always thought the nut seemed to pinch the strings to kill any sustain...it seemed the only logical place to look as the bridge and tailpieces were all metal...nothing to stop the strings from ringing...

very strong pickup magnets could pull the strings towards them to limit the strings vibrations...but you'd know if this were the case because you'd hear weird ghost notes and wolf notes...


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> ...I'm thinking I must have a problem with my nuts.


Resisting... obvious... joke... Arrgghhhhh!

Seriously, now. Are you sure the nuts sit well on the neck? Are the glued to the neck? And in what meterial are they made of? Bone, tusq, plastic?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm. You know, I can go to Canadian Tire and buy spark plugs easy. I can use them easy too, no matter how or when they were made. Only so many set ups exist for them, and Canadian Tire does do me the courtesy of also selling me a handy dandy feeler gauge to set my sizes.

For guitarists, is there a feeler for their nuts?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Likely the nut. This is likely one or all of 3 things. The string should land firmly on the edge. If your slot isnt cut at the right angle and your string is making poor contact then it will mute it and cause intonation problems. The break angle/contact point should be at the very front of the nut (fret side) and supported nicely as it dives down into the tuner. If the string is "seating" in the middle, or back (tuner side) of the slot its gonna have this issue. The second thing is cutting say a .012" alot for a .012" string. Should be at least a .001" wider. The G string often has thing issue as the common file size is .016 and strings are usually .015 - .016. . Slotting to .018 would be free it.
> 
> A third is slot shape. Nut slot should be round. I see people buying those makeshift files ala feeler guage off Ebay and it cuts a flat bottom slot. Not a great situation for a round bottom string.


Good info, thanks. I cut my slots with a saw, then use various round files to finish them. But I haven't been paying attention to actual slot widths. I've been using the "that looks about right" method.
I've also been cutting my slots parellel to the fret board. Now that you mentioned the angle, I can see how wrong I going on that. 2 out of 3.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Alain Moisan said:


> Resisting... obvious... joke... Arrgghhhhh!
> 
> Seriously, now. Are you sure the nuts sit well on the neck? Are the glued to the neck? And in what meterial are they made of? Bone, tusq, plastic?


Yes, we must keep this serious. 
I learned long ago that a loose nut is a bad thing, so I've got that under control. I glue my nuts in place, usually with gorilla glue. Once your nuts start to viberate, you're done. Might as well put it
away and go home. 
I've been using bone nuts lately, but these ones I'm having the problem with are plastic. Plastic nuts are a bad thing I take it????


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

;p


Actually, plastic gets cut up fast, or crushes easy.

Will gorilla debond easy if the nut needs a touch up or replacement?


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Plastic nuts are a bad thing I take it????


Most plastic nuts are not dense enough and absorb vibrations more than they should (thus the lost of sustain). Also, they tend to wear faster. As you tune the guitars, the string tend to 'file' the slots, lowering their height and generating buzz on open string.



keeperofthegood said:


> Will gorilla debond easy if the nut needs a touch up or replacement?


Good point, if too much is used it might be difficult to take off the nut during futur repair/ajustments.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Well the time for jokes is over.
I widened the offending slots, and angled them as suggested. Problem solved.

Thanks guys


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Good for you!


----------

